
Study on daily snacking habits paid by the food industry [pdf] - teinac
https://www.stateofsnacking.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/2019_MDLZ_stateofsnacking_report_GLOBAL_EN.pdf
======
teinac
I see a lot of similarities to the tobacco industry. The consumption of an
unhealthy product is being marketed as a way to “slow down” from the stress of
the day and being more mindful.

